
35% of young adult men in America now live with their parents - paulpauper
http://money.cnn.com/2016/07/18/news/economy/nba-player-jeff-teague-live-with-parents/index.html
======
HillaryBriss
> Living with mom and dad is now the most popular housing choice for 18 to
> 34-year Americans, according to Pew Research. This is the first time that
> has happened since the U.S. Census started keeping records about living
> arrangements over 130 years ago.

The US economy starts to look more and more like other ho-hum economies.
Nothing really special.

~~~
DefaultUserHN
And yet people keep telling me that America is already great. The economy is
turning to shit, jobs are shipping overseas, and everyday, blacks are being
murdered by cops, and yet, people keep telling me that there is no need to
Make America Great Again. They keep telling me that America is already great.

------
sixbrx
I don't know that this is such a tragedy _in itself_ , since living together
with parents is a more efficient arrangement in a lot of ways and can be
mutually beneficial.

